# Access FreeBSD with SUA OpenNT Terminal



## Erratus (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi folks,

I need to access a FreeBSD system from a Windows box having installed SUA utilities. Problem is the terminal of SUA which is OpenNT and has set term = "interix". This terminal is defined on SUA in /usr/share/terminfo.src. Question is how to get these definitions on the FBSD FreeBSD box? terminfo is no use with FBSD FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

Set it's TERM to xterm.


----------



## Erratus (Jan 27, 2012)

Changing TERM to xterm just stops complaning about INTERIX, but doesn't resolve the terminal differences.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

I would just install PuTTY.


----------



## Erratus (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not allowed to do this. 

What I've learned so far is that FBSD FreeBSD uses termcap -> /usr/share/misc/termcap, so putting the definitions is that file might be the way to go? Does anyone know if and how termcap.db has to be rebuilt and anything else has to be done?


----------



## xibo (Jan 28, 2012)

Putty doesn't need to be installed - just execute it. On the other hand you might be able to compile openssh on SUA. Using putty (or poderosa) is both easier and faster though.


----------



## itcotbtoemik (Jan 29, 2012)

The tool to use is cap_mkdb.  The text termcap file is not used directly. It is used to build the termcap.db file (which is in the same directory). Make a copy of termcap.db first.  The termcap text can be generated using *infocmp -Cr interix* (on SUA of course - unless you install the ncurses port, which most FreeBSD users find difficult).


----------

